# The Protector...



## Karate_Warrior (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello.
I just saw the protector with Tony Jaa.
In that movie he used a lot of wrist locks and bone breaking.
Is that a part of Muay Thai???


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 28, 2006)

Karate_Warrior said:


> Hello.
> I just saw the protector with Tony Jaa.
> In that movie he used a lot of wrist locks and bone breaking.
> Is that a part of Muay Thai???


 

no , muay thai has some grappling (clinching) but no locks/holds , although there are ways to trap your oponents arms in the clinch , but its not shown in the movie , tony jaa was exelent at loads of arts , from what ive seen on videos from the movie a lot of it is aikido (in the scene with the men in black suits , i think i mean the fight movie)

hope i helped , chris


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 30, 2006)

The Protector?? Is that Tom Yung Goong (Warrior King)? Great movie but that particular scene was a parody of Kill Bill.

Gotta love Tony Jaa though!  Amazing stunts :ultracool


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 30, 2006)

Actually, what Jaa was practicing is a form of Boran. Elephant Boxing style (Muay Koshasan), or "Smashing Elephant Boxing Style" (Muay Chang Tumlai Roang). It has been said to have been taught to the Thai royal guard. Seek out the book  *Muay Thai The Most Distinguished Art of Fighting *, for more info as a point of reference, because it has been sometime since I've read that information.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 3, 2006)

The Protector is Tom Yum Goong take out about half an hour worth of film.


----------

